# Skeeter Pee Using Lime Juice?



## lindberg

I bought a gallon of Real Lime, lime juice and was planning on making Skeeter Pee from it. I was planning on following the original Skeepter Pee recipe except substituting lime for lemon. Is there anything I need to know before doing this? Does anyone have any experience with this substitution? I'm hoping to have a more Margarita like bevridge.


----------



## mayberry

From what I've heard, 1 part lime juice to 3 parts lemon juice is about as far one usually wants to push it. But its all up to your tastes.


----------



## Minnesotamaker

I agree with Mayberry. Lime is a great addition, but in my opinion, it becomes overwhelming when used by itself. I like 2/3 lemon, 1/3 lime.


----------



## BobF

Pure lime sounds great to me! Please report results back here. I'm personally underwhelmed with SP - Sorry Lon


----------



## abefroman

What do you think of going 50/50?

I'm starting a Pineapple pee soon, a Cuban tasted my grape pee and said there was a similar wine that's very popular in Cuba made from Pineapple with lime.


----------



## Runningwolf

abefroman said:


> What do you think of going 50/50?
> 
> I'm starting a Pineapple pee soon, a Cuban tasted my grape pee and said there was a similar wine that's very popular in Cuba made from Pineapple with lime.



Abe let us know how it turns out. You'll be the front runner on this.


----------



## GTS

I did a lime juice SP last year that I started with a mango slurry. Turned out great. Sure didn't last long.


----------



## lindberg

*Very Lime*

Wow 100% lime. I will do it then. I'll have a quart from my gallon of real lime left so may do the recommended 1/3 lime, 2/3 lemon too. Then I can have a side by side tasting!


----------



## Griff

2/3 lemon and 1/3 lime is the favorite around here, tho I've thought about trying half & half. I would try that before doing all lime, I think, unless it was like a gallon batch. With just a gallon you could always mix it with SP if it was too strong. Somebody try it and let us know! lol


----------



## GTS

The 100% lime juice I used was not the Real-Lime concentrate, or any other concentrate for that matter. I got the juice from a friend that works for a local food wholesaler. They had received a case of the juice to use for marketing purposes. It was packaged in 32 oz plastic jugs, was freshness dated, and required refrigeration. The juice contained no preservatives of any kind. The lime flavor was not in the least overpowering, maybe because it was not a "concentrate". Started with a mango slurry, it turned out to be one of the better batches of SP I have made. I have three 32 oz ziplocs of the lime juice in the freezer waiting their turn. Maybe I need to make some more mango wine.....


----------



## stujol

Made some using 100% real lime concentrate. It took a long time to clear, I had to use sparkloid to clear it. I did change my yeast for that batch also. I used 71b for it. Taste is ok, not a big difference from regular. I probably will just stick to lemon now.


----------



## Sirthomas42

I just bottled a batch of Lime-Lemon Pee. Instead of 3x 32oz Lemon Juice, I went 2x 32 oz Lemon, +16oz of Lime juice. I added 32 oz of lemon and lime at the start, and 16 oz of lemon later. It turned out AMAZING. I might try going 50/50 or 1:2 Lemon to Lime later, but it's Skeeter Pee! You can't go wrong!


----------



## lindberg

The lemon lime sounds good. But since I have a gallon of lime I'm going to give it a try. I'm goint to do 3X32 lime or else 2X32 lime and 1x32 lemon.


----------



## TwinMaples

This is slightly off-topic (not Skeeter Pee), but I just bottled a delicious wine from a Jack Keller recipe: Key Lime-A-Rita.

My wife and I hand-juiced 100 limes, and the zest of 40 to make it. Your method of lime juice sounds much better! 

You can find the recipe here: http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/wineblog13.asp

My wine does have a Skeeter Pee connection, however. After I made this wine, I used the yeast slurry from it to start my Skeeter Pee. A lemon-lime Skeeter Pee. Probably my best tasting batch.

Jim


----------



## Sirs

well I did one using fresh squeezed lime juice and had used a starter where I'd started a bag of cherries. I used 2 gallon of lime juice and had the quart starter of cherry it took a long time to ferment but once done it cleared really quick and on it's on with no problem at all. Took alot to backsweeten it but once it was right it's awesome with crushed ice like a margarita


----------



## docanddeb

I'll be right over to taste THAT one!! Yum!

Debbie


----------



## Sirs

oh think you might want to reconsider that one wife is very protective over what she considers her wines lol but it is really good like drinking limeaid with a touch of cherry sweet but still tangy.....actually I'm not to worried about you coming over lol


----------



## docanddeb

Especially because I can't drink much. I visited another forum member last week and we sipped for 7 straight hours. Sips I can handle. We had such a nice visit.

Debbie


----------



## Sirs

lol most of my wines are for sipping not gulping


----------



## docanddeb

Is that due to alcohol content?

Debbie


----------



## Sirs

is there any other reason??? yes thats why, although it does hide well


----------



## Dirtydog420

I make key lime all the time.. most popular wine I make.. I use about 3/4 key lime, 1/4 lime.. I would def recommend trying key lime but I bet regular lime would be great..


----------



## Brian

Dirtydog420 said:


> I make key lime all the time.. most popular wine I make.. I use about 3/4 key lime, 1/4 lime.. I would def recommend trying key lime but I bet regular lime would be great..



So Dirty Dog are you saying you make it with the skeeter but instead of lemon you use key lime and lime juice?


----------



## lindberg

*lime skeeter pee*

Racked this over to a secondary today. Fermentation is still going fairly rapidly but not as much as a few days ago. I ended up doing the all lime version and I think it will be pretty tasty.


----------



## Dirtydog420

yes.. I use 160oz of key lime juice and i think either 16 or 32oz of lime juice.. you could easily use more lime juice if you wanted.. I get the key lime juice at the grocery store (shaws).. otherwise just follow the skeeter pee recipe.. I think I posted the recipe on here somewhere... 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12261


----------



## Brian

Thanks! I really like the way that sounds.. I think I will be looking for key lime juice..


----------



## Dirtydog420

Like I said, it's my favorite so far.. I have made many more batches of my key lime wine than any other and its goes quick.. Everyone I had tried it has loved it.. Even been asked to sell it to people and I just hand them a bottle and say merry christmas.. Its pretty cheap too, about 1.50 a bottle to make..

Let me know how its turns out...


----------



## Sirthomas42

The wife and I bottled a Key lime Pee last night. 2/3rds Key Lime juice, 1/3rd Lemon juice. I used a can of white grape raspberry as a starter. It turned out amazing. Best Pee ever. Much better than our regular Lime Pee (1/3 lime, 2/3 lemon).

*edit* and at 12% ABV, it sneaks up on you and kicks you in the ***... which I am finding out this morning at work. :-D


----------



## docanddeb

I'm gonig to have to try that!!! Or maybe I'll backsweeten with limeade at the end... that will kick it up!

Debbie


----------

